

Show HN: Spot hyped news at a glance on Hacker News and Reddit - aercolino
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hyped-news-amplifier/jaapjannjfdcklcgadbhiddhbelhhnkp

======
kavabean
Interesting. I like the idea, but I'm not fond of the chaotic layout. I'd
prefer that the hype dimension be color or text size rather than x-dimension
of text location.

Also the word hyped has a negative connotation in my mind, in particular that
of exaggeration and b.s. As you mention perhaps this meaning is optional but
for me the connection is strong.

I'd prefer another word. I thought the word hyper, for example hyperHN, might
be better but anyway something else.

~~~
parktheredcar
Do chrome extensions allow you to enter javascript functions that get executed
via settings? I could see something like a 'custom hype formatter' callback
option that passes a dom reference to the news item along with its hype
ranking being pretty neat.

~~~
Kiro
> Do chrome extensions allow you to enter javascript functions that get
> executed via settings?

Maybe I misunderstand you but isn't that what an extension does?

------
toomuchtodo
Replace "hyped" with "trending". "Hyped", as others have mentioned, has a
negative connotation.

~~~
mmcwilliams
This is true but there are generational differences with that connotation. To
a subset of younger people "hyped" means something is good and popular.

EDIT: For reference
[https://twitter.com/search?q=hyped](https://twitter.com/search?q=hyped) the
self-referenced use of "hyped" to mean excited about something is pretty
popular

~~~
bcoates
It is good for a person to be hyped about a thing, to hype something (≈ to
trick other people into being hyped about it) is bad.

~~~
mmcwilliams
I'm still not convinced there isn't a generational difference. I work part
time with students and have heard "hype" as a positive adjective ie, "This
thing is so hype". I also think the negative connotation people are mentioning
comes from the term "over-hyped" which is closer to your second definition.

~~~
bcoates
Ah, there it is:
[https://twitter.com/search?q="so+hype"](https://twitter.com/search?q="so+hype")

Looks like that one can apply to both someone's emotional state in general and
the thing they are hyped about without the negative connotation.

------
KiwiCoder
What does "hyped" mean (precisely) in this context?

~~~
aercolino
Google definition for Hype: Promote or publicize (a product or idea)
intensively, often exaggerating its importance or benefits.

In this case, "hyped news" could be: News intensively promoted (many points)
or discussed (many comments).

The nuance about exaggeration is optional.

~~~
Micand
Hype has almost universally negative connotations to me. Based on the name, I
expected your extension would hide "hyped" stories (where hype is perhaps
defined by a high comment-to-upvote ratio for a story), since hype is usually
bad. You may wish to consider a new name.

~~~
aercolino
There is an option (the only one, really) to boost more comments or points.
That is up to you. Initially it's 50 / 50.

------
rm999
Almost all my stories are on the very right side, with one or two on the very
left, and not much in the middle. You should either use percentile score to
determine the location (so the median scoring story is right in the center) or
apply some sort of transformation to the score (log is probably reasonable,
I'm guessing scores tend to be approximately log-normally distributed).

~~~
aercolino
I didn't look into an even distribution. I only allotted the golden ratio part
of the content width to the maximum sum of points and comments on a given
page.

------
sgWannabe
Love the idea, but it breaks a fundamental rule of design by not allowing my
eyes to scan down a list.

Perhaps color might be a good alternative as an indicator? Make the text fade
away a bit if it is less relevant..etc...

~~~
aercolino
Actually, the reason I wrote the extension was exactly to avoid scanning down
the list with my own eyes. This extension does it for me, so that, if I don't
have much time, I can just read the few leftmost news.

Thanks for the kind words, anyway.

------
brandonhsiao
It's interesting that this uses points + comment count as the test of
importance; doesn't HN use comment count as one indicator of a flamewar IIRC?

~~~
mjwhansen
It would seem so. I posted a link a few weeks back
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7983060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7983060))
that was on the front page for a bit but was booted off when the conversation
spiraled a bit out of control.

------
mlex
People getting caught up on the name of something rather than discussing the
thing itself, it's like bro[1][2] all over again.

[1] [http://bropages.org/](http://bropages.org/) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7121268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7121268)

~~~
resu_nimda
Names are important. If everyone's talking about the name, it's probably a bad
one. Choosing a good name requires an understanding of the context of your
product/service and your audience (i.e. don't name a developer-centric product
"bro" in 2014, unless you're looking for some drama). I honestly thought this
was a tool that highlighted overhyped substance-less links.

Obviously, for a non-commercial browser extension, it's not a big deal. But in
any case I wouldn't blame the people for reacting to the name, I would blame
the creator for choosing a bad one.

~~~
aercolino
It seems this worked out quite well though: [http://www.wine-
searcher.com/merchant/50429](http://www.wine-searcher.com/merchant/50429) :D

------
cm-t
Y u no do Mozilla Firefox addons ?!

(do want)

~~~
aercolino
Fork me on GitHub: [https://github.com/aercolino/Hype-
Amplifier](https://github.com/aercolino/Hype-Amplifier)

